# Losing sound via the HDMI port



## rmeugene (Oct 26, 2007)

I had my system upgraded this past saturday with a 222. I have a new Sharp Aquos HDTV and have it hooked up via the HDMI cable. What happens is when the TV is powered off for a time - not sure exactly how long as it seems arbitrary - we turn the TV back on and there is no sound - awesome video but no sound. If I turn on my surround system which is hooked up via the optical audio out of the 222 there is sound. They sent a replacement 222 which is exhibiting the same issue. And although I find it hard to believe that they both could be bad...I have replaced the HDMI cable, used different HDMI ports on the TV. Nothing brings the sound back except resetting the 222 - sometimes more than once.

I am at the point where I will just keep telling dish to send a new 222 until I get one that works but just thought I would ask here.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

rmeugene said:


> I had my system upgraded this past saturday with a 222. I have a new Sharp Aquos HDTV and have it hooked up via the HDMI cable. What happens is when the TV is powered off for a time - not sure exactly how long as it seems arbitrary - we turn the TV back on and there is no sound - awesome video but no sound. If I turn on my surround system which is hooked up via the optical audio out of the 222 there is sound. They sent a replacement 222 which is exhibiting the same issue. And although I find it hard to believe that they both could be bad...I have replaced the HDMI cable, used different HDMI ports on the TV. Nothing brings the sound back except resetting the 222 - sometimes more than once.
> 
> I am at the point where I will just keep telling dish to send a new 222 until I get one that works but just thought I would ask here.


There are a lot of bugs popping up in the 222. It's gonna take them a while to figure them all out. Sounds exactly like what' happening to you.


----------

